# Made boss laugh



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Yesterday at work I was in the back room getting some things. One of my coworkers and my boss were back there talking, and my coworker mentioned (jokingly) that I was being "the quiet one" again today. 

I answer: "C'mon, I talked to you earlier"
She says: "Yeah, barely"
Then it just pops into my head and I say it: "Then try and say something interesting for once"

My boss bursts out laughing "She got you!" she tells her. Later she went out and told all my other coworkers and they all laughed too - they seemed pretty suprised I'd said something.

Rare glory moment for me. :boogie


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

hehe cool


----------



## Fangcor (Feb 10, 2008)

Very cool. I might use that joke myself ( if the chance ever happens )


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Hee hee, way to go! :clap


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Pretty good. I wished I could say stuff like that and not feel like I am offending anyone.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Haha, I wish I was brave enough to say something like that to someone. Kudos for sticking up for yourself.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nicely done! 

Not much chance of me making my boss laugh, he's such a sullen fe****.

You'd have to strip him naked and tickle him with a giant feather-duster just to get a smile.
Oh gawwd, the mental images!!!! Well that's my dinner ruined!


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

i love those type of moments! I had one today and now im in a good mood.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yay! LOL go you!!


----------

